# Thinking about getting a Shetland??



## RNR (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello all

I am thinking about getting a weanling sheatland come summer or fall!

Anyway I have a few questions

First is it better to get a ASPR/AMHR sheatland?

Also I am wanting a Classic and was wondering how they are with kids?

If I were to get a weanling would I be able to put it in with a weanling mini?

I will have more questions as I think more on this!

Thanks

RNR


----------



## CountryHaven (Feb 18, 2005)

I wish I could help you more on this, but I'm new to Shetlands myself. I do have one, a beautiful 7 mth old colt, and he's wonderful to be around. He has a wonderful personality. If you do decide to go for it, I think you'll be very happy you did.


----------



## Getitia (Feb 18, 2005)

Well first be warned - if you think minis are addictive - just wait until you obtain your first shetland






We have always weaned our miniatures and classics together - So currently in our weanling lot - we have several 39 inch classic weanlings and 27 inch miniature weanlings - and all sizes inbetween.

As to personality - shop around - we have some classics that are the worlds best with children - love people - smart - willing to please and are a delight to be around - children can run under and all around them and hug their legs and they would never move.

We also have some classics that I do not consider to be suitable for the avg child - they are way too hot - they are smart, willing - but wired is the best way to describe them. Even when I'm handling them, I'm always aware of them at all times.

As to aspc/amhr - or just aspc registered - it totally depends on your goals - do you want to have the flexibility to exhibit in both divisions - amhr and aspc (obviously not at the same show) - then you will want a double registered pony and I would recommend that you also find one that is foundation certified. At some shows they only have one height division for classics -so it is difficult for a 36 inch classic to compete against a 46 inch classic - like a 26 inch mini competing against a 36 inch mini. Something to keep in mind.

Here is a photo of a weanling ASPC filly that is one of our favorites from 2004- we didn't have room in the trailer to take her to any shows last year - but she will be out this year - she will mature around 44/45 - and is currently pastured with the weanling minis.

We also register our pinto classics with PtHA - another great avenue to show in some areas


----------



## Karen S (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi RNR,

You really need to take a look at what you want to do with your Shetland. There are several farms that do raise the double registerd Shetlands, ASPC/AMHR like Getitia Matheny of Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm, Doc Taylor of Taylor Pony Farm and Dale Lutke of D&S Stables.

These folks compete in both the Miniature & Shetland arena with their double registered stock. Now for a kids pony, you have the choice of the Foundation Classic type (what we rode as kids more stockier pony). These ponies only go up to 42 inches in height. Most children ride these ponies until they are ten years old.

Then there is the Classic Shetlands. These ponies are a little taller, over 42 inches and up to about 46 inches. I raise the Classic type, for we wanted to raise a larger childs ridding mount that would take them up to the age of 14. Right now I have three yearlings from my 2004 foal crop and will have two babies this year. I only have two or three babies a year so we can spend the necessary time with them teaching them how to lead, stand, clip, and have farrier work done.

Just to give you an example of an older pony...we have an eight your old Classic gelding that my daughter who is a Jr in college still rides. In fact she rode him two years ago at our National Congress in the Adult Walk-Trot class. We come from a western background so she was dressed in her western attire and tack. There were some in that same class that rode english so they were properly dressed for that type of ridding. That class netted around 10-12 entries with ladies from as young as my daughter all the way up to a 60+ grandmother (who by the way won the class!).

A weanling is ok if you want something to grow with you but most people are looking for something that is already trained for their children to ride. What I would ask is what do you want to do with your Shetland? Do you want one that and drive and ride? If so, you need to stay with those that are a little bigger and have a calm disposition. There are some out there that can ride and drive but have a little more spirit to them. Go visit farms, take your time, see exactly what you want, what blood lines you are looking at and ask questions.

Lastly, yes you can put your Shetland in with your miniatures. Just like the miniatures the Shetlands also have a pecking order. We always watch for a while to be sure everyone gets along.

I wish you luck and hope you find the right pony for you and your family. You'll be glad you did.

Thanks

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## kaykay (Feb 18, 2005)

hey i havent seen you in awhile. YOu are always welcome to come here and meet patches



shes a modern shetland but more of a pleasure pony. I dont think you live to far from me do you?

Kay


----------



## CountryHaven (Feb 18, 2005)

kaykay said:


> hey i havent seen you in awhile.  YOu are always welcome to come here and meet patches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are in the area, you are certainly welcome to come and meet Sparky too. Maybe seeing a few representatives, and spending time with them will give you an idea.


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 18, 2005)

Modt Classics are very people oriented. Cana was Sparkys mom and her favorite person in the world is a coming 5 year old autistic boy named Ryan. When Sparky was born he was naturally good with Ryan and I own his sister Hattie whose real name is Simply Irresistable and she is going to be my grandsons pony. That said, I have three classics that I would not consider kids ponies. They are great to be around but very spirited. They are my double registered aspc amhr show horses. IT all depends on the lines they come from and what you are doing with them.


Lyn


----------



## RNR (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for all your information!!

I think I am going to try to find one of the larger ASPC shetlands! I am wating something for the little girl I babysit for to grwo into! She is only going to be able to ride my 36in mini for so long!! The only time I would have to decided what to do about showing is when it comes time for Congress and Nationals! Because all the local AMHR shows have ASPC Classes! Then I might also get something that is a little older than a weanling! That way we can start using it for riding and driving earlier!

Thanks Guys! You have made me think! It won't be till latter on in the summer! That I will be looking!!

I have to by a mini cart and harness first!!

RNR


----------



## Ryan's Mom (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi,

I am the mom of Ryan who is now 5 years old and autistic.. I just posted over in the mini horse forum an update about Ryan, Cana and the remarkable bond the two have before I noticed this post. There is a picture in the other post of her. She is a young mare and I would normally look for an older more experienced child's pony but Cana has proved that its all about heritage. She is amazing with Ryan. He can do anything around her and get away with it becuase she looks at him as if he is her kid and no one messes with "her kid" She is the ultimate in "pocket ponies" if you are doing anything other than paying attention to her she will pester you until she is the center of your attention (this is why she is soooo very good for Ryan)

I have seen shetlands that would not make good children ponies but talk around, find out what bloodlines appeal to you. If possible find a pony that has already been around kids, or was raised around kids. (if a kids pony is your main goal)


----------



## MiniLuvr (Feb 21, 2005)

hey RNR! i just wanted to say that i have a 17 year old gelding, Bub, and he is the best thing u could ever ask for. he doesn't kick or bite, or anything like that. even tho he is getting up there, he is still energetic (when he chooses to be!) every shetland i have met have been sweet, people and horse loving ponies. they also have great character! i've tlked to u quite a few times, and i think that a shetland's personality would go perfect with yours!


----------

